# Business Foreign Exchange transactions



## prawn_86 (15 December 2009)

I am now (soon to be) working for a specialist foreign exchange company, as an Account Manager.

We specialise in serving Small to Medium Enterprises but there is no limit on the amount we can transact. We can also do forwards and various hedging structures. We offer superior rates to the big 4 banks but our major selling point is the fact that you only deal with one point of contact, instead of being passed around to various departments.

Obviously i dont want to give out too many personal details on a public page like this, but if you have a business and want a rates comparison or more info about who I'm working for and the services we offer, drop me a PM or leave a comment here and i'll get back to you


----------



## Largesse (20 December 2009)

ramp


----------



## Largesse (20 December 2009)

.


----------



## prawn_86 (21 December 2009)

Indeed


----------



## Profit Scenario (30 December 2009)

Hey Prawn, 

I am interested in this but I couldn't figure out how to send PM.
Can you contact me, please?

Thx


----------



## prawn_86 (30 December 2009)

Hey Profit,

I have sent you a PM.

They appear in the 'members box, on the right of ur screen, about half way down if your fully scrolled up


----------



## JTLP (27 March 2010)

Hi Prawn...

Do you do any personal transactions or can help me out?

I can only get a really crap rate on the Sri Lankan Rupee (it sits at 103 and I can buy it for 80 odd cents)...any chance you know somebody who can better this?


----------



## prawn_86 (29 March 2010)

Sorry JTC, we dont actually offer Sri Lankan Rupee due to the tiny demand for it.

Not sure who would to be honest


----------

